# 1&1 Internet



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone use 1&1 internet for hosting/emails service? If you do I suggest checking your bills. 

I am having an billing dispute with them currently. They are billing me for services we (my company) never signed up for. When I called today to find out what it was for and why I was being billed the agent told me "oh yes we had an issue with a telemarketing company signing customers up for services they didn't ask for or want." Well in talking more to them I asked them to cancel the service and issue a credit ($120) for the services I was charged for. They told me it wasn't possible and their "investigative unit" would look into the issue. Needless to say I was very frustrated and their offer to me was "How about a free month of service?" I started to laugh, one month is $12.99:nono:; the agent couldn't undestand why I was laughing at that. I have already filed complaints with the BBB and other local groups here where I live. But, if anyone uses 1&1 for their service I'd double check your bills. I found they were sending me bills on oppisite months hoping you wouldn't notice you were being charged.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks. I don't use 1&1 but have heard bad things about them in the past. I'm with GoDaddy, but thinking about switching my hosting to Dreamhost.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I think we'll be shopping for a new host as well, I am not happy with the way I was treated today. After looking around I see there are many other complaints against them, I also went to some "tech connected" pepole who backed up the fact 1&1 is not that well thought of anymore.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For what it's worth I have used Yahoo Small Business as a host for years and I don't have a business small or large. It's cheap and easy to maintain the site. If you are in business, they have a bunch of tools.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

sum_random_dork said:


> I think we'll be shopping for a new host as well, I am not happy with the way I was treated today. After looking around I see there are many other complaints against them, I also went to some "tech connected" pepole who backed up the fact 1&1 is not that well thought of anymore.


I didn't know that they ever were "well thought of".


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

More than just a few people use GoDaddy because Danica's hot! !rolling


----------

